# Llevan AÑOS usando el comodín de "la ultraderecha" y viendo que no pasa nada pero en esta ocasión LA HAN CAGADO



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (18 Mar 2022)

Esta señora la ha CAGADO estrepitosamente y el resto de ministros en lugar de resolver el entuerto, apuestan por seguir su vía.

La gente empieza a estar hasta las pelotas de que todo sea "ultraderecha".







GRAN FAIL.


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## medion_no (18 Mar 2022)

Algunos estan viviendo el socialismo de primera mano.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (18 Mar 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Esta señora la ha CAGADO estrepitosamente y el resto de ministros en lugar de resolver el entuerto, apuestan por seguir su vía.
> 
> La gente empieza a estar hasta las pelotas de que todo sea "ultraderecha".
> 
> ...



Ya ha salido un votante de izquierdas y afiliado a CCOO a mostrar su descontento con lo votado:






Paisano gallego de izquierdas, que no niega que la “extrema derecha sea mala”, se entera de para que vale su voto elegido desde el”sentimiento”


1:59 No se quien va a comer mierda, pero desde luego el esta comiendo socialismo a PALADAS. Diafruta lo votado HIJODEPUTA, pa la próxima igual te da por leer algo, intentar interpretar los datos ofrecidos y no creerte moralmente superior a nadie por dejar que den por culo resilientemente. A...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)

Primero que si los agricultores eran fachas. 

Luego que los autónomos son ultra derecha. 

Ahora que los camioneros son nazis. 

¿Quienes serán los siguientes? ¿Los barrenderos o los fontaneros?


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Despotricador (18 Mar 2022)

Facha todo aquél que no se maquille con el dinero del contribuyente.


----------



## Komanche O_o (18 Mar 2022)

Y al final, llegó el lobo de la ultraderecha real.....


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)

Es un boicot, no una huelga. 

Son ultraderechistas, no huelguistas. 

Es una operación militar especial, no una guerra. 

Creen que manipulando los hechos, retorciendo las palabras, moldean la realidad a su conveniencia. 

No toleran la oposición. Actúan como un régimen totalitario.


----------



## medion_no (18 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es un boicot, no una huelga.
> 
> Son ultraderechistas, no huelguistas.
> 
> ...



Y lo hacen. Disfruta del genaro, el femiojete y el veginimierdanilismo.


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)

Acabo de abrir un yogur y mirad lo que me ha salido.


----------



## adal86 (18 Mar 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



¿Pero y qué hace ese agricultor quejándose? ¿qué derecho tiene? ¿Acaso es un LGTBIJKQLMN? Noo. ¿Es acaso un moro ilegal venido en patera? Noo. ¿Es un transexual? Noo. ¿Es un okupa? Noo. Pues entonces, si no es ninguna de esas cosas ¿qué derecho tiene ese tío a quejarse? Pero qué caradura que tiene la gente. Bastante buenos somos que le dejamos trabajar gratis. PONTE A TRABAJAR Y CIERRA EL PICO


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)

Calculo que a estas horas el 75% de los españoles ya somos fachas o ultraderecha. En un mes el 90%.


----------



## TercioVascongado (18 Mar 2022)

Una charo que lleva parasitando del Estado TODA SU PUTA VIDA.









Isabel Rodríguez García - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Esa es la tipeja que llama ULTRADERECHA. a los currelas de los que lleva viviendo toda su vida.

Es que la muy puta y miserable NO HA PEGADO PALO AL AGUA EN SU PUTA VIDA.

¿En serio se piensan que vamos a aguantar esta tomadura de pelo eternamente?


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (18 Mar 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Esta señora la ha CAGADO estrepitosamente y el resto de ministros en lugar de resolver el entuerto, apuestan por seguir su vía.
> 
> La gente empieza a estar hasta las pelotas de que todo sea "ultraderecha".
> 
> ...



Tiene polvazo 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)

Pues a mí la de la derecha me parece de ultraderecha.


----------



## Komanche O_o (18 Mar 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Una charo que lleva parasitando del Estado TODA SU PUTA VIDA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta debe ser la primers huelga de '' trabajadores '' en la que la patronal pide protección policial para los huelguistas....


----------



## randomizer (18 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Calculo que a estas horas el 75% de los españoles ya somos fachas o ultraderecha. En un mes el 90%.



Pronto habrá más fachas que vacuñados


----------



## inteño (18 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Primero que si los agricultores eran fachas.
> 
> Luego que los autónomos son ultra derecha.
> 
> ...



Y fíjate que todos los colectivos tienen en común que NO SON ASALARIADOS DEL ESTADO: ni funcis ni paguiteros.


----------



## Decipher (18 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Primero que si los agricultores eran fachas.
> 
> Luego que los autónomos son ultra derecha.
> 
> ...



Según Rosa Villacastín los taxistas de extrema derexa.


----------



## Furymundo (18 Mar 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Y al final, llegó el lobo de la ultraderecha real.....



el dia que eso pase te faltara pista para correr.


----------



## Furymundo (18 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pues a mí la de la derecha me parece de ultraderecha.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 989465



jaja brvtal 
vale la pena eso de decir que se es mujera. para ganar campeonatos.


----------



## juster (18 Mar 2022)

DISFRUTAD DE LO VOTADO !!!!


----------



## Komanche O_o (18 Mar 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> el dia que eso pase te faltara pista para correr.



Si, con un palo detrás de los fachas....


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (18 Mar 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Tiene polvazo
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Esta tía en la cama es como "tirarse una barra de hielo por un boquete". Na'ma meterte en la cama, bajo las mismas sábanas ¡¡¡Y COGES UNA GRIPE!!!
Estos engendros no follan...¡¡¡A LO MÁS QUE LLEGAN ES A INSEMINARSE!!!


----------



## Furymundo (18 Mar 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Si, con un palo detrás de los fachas....



mas bien delante.
y llorando.
como con los grises.


----------



## stuka (18 Mar 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Tiene polvazo
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk




¿"Eso"...eso tiene polvazo? ¿Porque tiene un agujero caliente?


----------



## Francotirador Wali (18 Mar 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Esta señora la ha CAGADO estrepitosamente y el resto de ministros en lugar de resolver el entuerto, apuestan por seguir su vía.
> 
> La gente empieza a estar hasta las pelotas de que todo sea "ultraderecha".
> 
> ...



Pedro y el lobo...


----------



## reconvertido (18 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Primero que si los agricultores eran fachas.
> 
> Luego que los autónomos son ultra derecha.
> 
> ...



Los negacionistas de la mascarilla.
También somos fachas.

Los no feministas.
Somos fachas.

Todos lo que no sean ellos, es facha.
Eso es absolutismo, lo contrario de la democracia, pluralidad y la diversidad.

Los fascistas son ellos realmente.
Son absolutistas.


----------



## DUDH (18 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es un boicot, no una huelga.
> 
> Son ultraderechistas, no huelguistas.
> 
> ...



Es que lo grave es eso, supongamos que son de hiperultraderecha ¿No va el gobierno a escuchar las reivindicaciones de estos ciudadanos por su inclinación política?


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## SeñorLobo (18 Mar 2022)

Lo primero que quiero saber es QUÉ COJONES SE METE ESA PAVA. Porque no es normal que esa fulana esté SIEMPRE riéndose. 
Hay 2 opciones: o es retrasada perdida, o va puesta hasta el culo.
Bueno, hay una tercera: que sea retrasada y vaya puesta.


----------



## Francotirador Wali (18 Mar 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Si, con un palo detrás de los fachas....



Si cuando todo el mundo sea declarado facha no tendras ni cojones de abrir la boca por la calle


----------



## Decipher (18 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pues a mí la de la derecha me parece de ultraderecha.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 989465



Ahora en serio. ¿Pero no le da vergüenza a ese enfermo mental?


----------



## favelados (18 Mar 2022)

Madrugar es de ejtrema derecha...


----------



## Taxis. (18 Mar 2022)

Es que hay que estar un poco más espabilado cuando se mete la papeleta en la urna...


----------



## Teofrasto (18 Mar 2022)

Trabajar es de extrema derecha, vivir del cuento y de paguitas es de progres


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Decipher (18 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Se va a liar.


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Decipher (19 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Solidarios con el socialismo.


----------



## rejon (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## superloki (19 Mar 2022)

Todo esto va a abrir muchos ojos a la realidad de como funcionan estos psicópatas. Lo increíble es que no lo vieran antes, pero con esto muchos se van a dar cuenta de en qué manos se encuentran. Por desgracia, otros muchos continuarán ciegos sin ver que siguen a una secta radical de izquierdas...


----------



## rejon (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Kbkubito (19 Mar 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Y al final, llegó el lobo de la ultraderecha real.....



Esta en ello. Tanto hurgar en la herida,tanto remover muertos,tanto nombrar al lobo.... Franco no ganó la guerra solo,la ganaron los Españoles.


----------



## Bobesponjista (19 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Es un boicot, no una huelga.
> 
> Son ultraderechistas, no huelguistas.
> 
> ...



Ni siquiera régimen, un caos totalitario


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (19 Mar 2022)

SeñorLobo dijo:


> Lo primero que quiero saber es QUÉ COJONES SE METE ESA PAVA. Porque no es normal que esa fulana esté SIEMPRE riéndose.
> Hay 2 opciones: o es retrasada perdida, o va puesta hasta el culo.
> Bueno, hay una tercera: que sea retrasada y vaya puesta.



Te doy una cuarta
*¡¡¡COMO RETRASADA QUE ES, LA HA COMPRADO MAL "CORTADA", "SE HA PUESTO HASTA EL CULO" DE YESO Y, AL FRAGUAR, LE HA DEJADO ASÍ LA CARA!!!*


----------



## Dave Bowman (19 Mar 2022)

O cómo decía hoy el ganadero ese que sacaron por la tele:

"Mire, yo no sé si es extrema derecha o que, pero como si los q están ahora mismo lo estuviesen haciendo bien o algo parecido"


----------



## Charo afgana (19 Mar 2022)

"Están haciendo el juego a Putin"
     

@xicomalo rojo hijodeputa que opinas?


----------



## germano89 (19 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> "Están haciendo el juego a Putin"
> 
> 
> @xicomalo rojo hijodeputa que opinas?



el que se trague estos discursos es que es subnormal


----------



## Charo afgana (19 Mar 2022)

germano89 dijo:


> el que se trague estos discursos es que es subnormal



Es que es un insulto a la inteligencia,

no me puedo creer que todos los subnormales que apoyan a esta gente no se den cuenta.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (19 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Es que es un insulto a la inteligencia,
> 
> no me puedo creer que todos los subnormales que apoyan a esta gente no se den cuenta.



Cuando cobras "de esta gente" toda lógica sobra. Y no creo que sean subnormales, creo que son algo peor.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (19 Mar 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Una charo que lleva parasitando del Estado TODA SU PUTA VIDA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Flash flash se llama


----------



## Mira macho (19 Mar 2022)

Nada más ultraderechista que reafirmar tus derechos como trabajador.

_Wait_...


----------



## The Honkler (19 Mar 2022)

inteño dijo:


> Y fíjate que todos los colectivos tienen en común que NO SON ASALARIADOS DEL ESTADO: ni funcis ni paguiteros.



Y también tienen en común que mantienen a todos esos.

Esto llega a su fin, es hasta poético que la clase obrera acabe con este gobierno de mierda


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Cui Bono (19 Mar 2022)

SeñorLobo dijo:


> Lo primero que quiero saber es QUÉ COJONES SE METE ESA PAVA. Porque no es normal que esa fulana esté SIEMPRE riéndose.
> Hay 2 opciones: o es retrasada perdida, o va puesta hasta el culo.
> Bueno, hay una tercera: que sea retrasada y vaya puesta.



Kilómetros de piel han pasado por sus labios para encumbrarse. Al final eso afecta a los nervios faciales y le queda sonrisa de política-express


----------



## Guaguei (19 Mar 2022)

van teledirigidos todos estos, van para abajo, desde hace tiempo ya, van a guion fijo, llueva o truene, pero no solo aqui en todo occidente, todos desafiando la razon y la evidencia, es ya consigna, es tan evidente que todos lo saben ya como va el tema y cada vez lo hacen con mas descaro
pero los lloros llegaran, siempre es la misma funcion, el mismo espectador, y el mismo teatro, son siervos del mal disfrazado de bien, y creen que esto son cosas mas vanales, querrian perder la razon en un juego tan real


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (19 Mar 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ya ha salido un votante de izquierdas y afiliado a CCOO a mostrar su descontento con lo votado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que le den por el culo

tenemos el país que tenemos por gente como él


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## The Honkler (19 Mar 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> que le den por el culo
> 
> tenemos el país que tenemos por gente como él



Gente como él que trabaja para mantener paguiteros como tú


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## lascanteras723 (19 Mar 2022)

Con la ropa que lleva en la foto del OP no se puede ir a trabajar y menos siendo ministra. Una blusa de escote con remate de encaje. Dice mucho de que esquemas tiene en la cabeza.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Mar 2022)

Feixistas!


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## BudSpencer (19 Mar 2022)

El PSOE tiene bastante razón, los únicos que defienden a los trabajadores son los partidos de ultra-derecha.


----------



## Joaquim (19 Mar 2022)

Reductio ad Hitlerum - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Joaquim (19 Mar 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Una charo que lleva parasitando del Estado TODA SU PUTA VIDA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De momento llevamos ya 40 años de PSOE state of mind, y hasta que España, como sociedad, no supere el PSOE state of mind, no podrá avanzar.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (19 Mar 2022)

De los creadores de grandes éxitos como el Francomodín, o el Putincomodín, ahora llega el Camionerocomodín.


----------



## Jackblack (19 Mar 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Esta señora la ha CAGADO estrepitosamente y el resto de ministros en lugar de resolver el entuerto, apuestan por seguir su vía.
> 
> La gente empieza a estar hasta las pelotas de que todo sea "ultraderecha".
> 
> ...



Jajajaja borregos balando entre sí mientras los esquilan bien.
Borregos y pastores de izquierda, Bee bee todo es culpa de la ultraderecha Bee beeeeeee.
Borregos y pastores de derecha . Beee todo por parar a la ultraderecha, menos mal q se ha parado beeeee a la ultraderecha, beee beee esto es socialismo en estado puro, beeee beee.

Casi ni se nota la diferencia entre los borregos. 

Y mientras, el capital-poder político oligarquico corrupto les mea encima a todos por igual. 

Que siga la fiesta, para los lacayos pro-sistema y sus amos, mientras los borreguitos balan/pelean entre sí.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Mar 2022)

Se están enterrando solos, en Indra van a tener que trabajar muy duro para tratar de frenar el cataclismo electoral que se avecina.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (19 Mar 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Se están enterrando solos, *en Indra van a tener que trabajar muy duro *para tratar de frenar el cataclismo electoral que se avecina.




Un par de clicks de ratón y arreglao.


----------



## Joaquim (19 Mar 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Se están enterrando solos, en Indra van a tener que trabajar muy duro para tratar de frenar el cataclismo electoral que se avecina.



Mientras España siga en el PSOE state of mind da igual, nada cambiará, seguirán gobernando ni que no estén en Moncloa, y tarde o temparano volverán.

El PSOE ha llevado a España a la ruina tres veces ya en menos de treinta años, en 2020, en 2008 y en 1993, y les siguen votando.

Como dije en otro hilo, sin las teles y el BOE son unos mierdas, y por aquí es por donde hay que atacar para acabar con el PSOE state of mind.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (19 Mar 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> De momento llevamos ya 40 años de PSOE state of mind, y hasta que España, como sociedad, no supere el PSOE state of mind, no podrá avanzar.




Y los que nos quedan. En este país hay auténticos FANÁTICOS del PSOE. Antes prefieren morirse que dejar de votar PSOE.

Esos individuos ya están perdidos para siempre. Sólo queda esperar a que se mueran.


----------



## Joaquim (19 Mar 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Y los que nos quedan. En este país hay auténticos FANÁTICOS del PSOE. Antes prefieren morirse que dejar de votar PSOE.



Los putos langostos... ej ke Franco, ej ke Franco.... si gracias a Franco habéis tenido una vida de puta madre, y os lo habeis cargado todo, hijos de puta!!


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2022)

Nosotros con los trabajadores, y que la izquierda se quede con sus maric0nes, sus brujas feministas y sus moronegros. 

NOSOTROS CON LOS TRABAJADORES, NOSOTROS CON ESPAÑA. ARRIBA ESPAÑA


----------



## Tronald Drump (19 Mar 2022)

Hoy a las 12:00 frente a mi hay-untamiento, a "acordarme" del PSOE state of ruin


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Mar 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Mientras España siga en el PSOE state of mind da igual, nada cambiará, seguirán gobernando ni que no estén en Moncloa, y tarde o temparano volverán.
> 
> El PSOE ha llevado a España a la ruina tres veces ya en menos de treinta años, en 2020, en 2008 y en 1993, y les siguen votando.
> 
> Como dije en otro hilo, sin las teles y el BOE son unos mierdas, y por aquí es por donde hay que atacar para acabar con el PSOE state of mind.



Cierto, pero esta vez los parásitos que les votan van a sufrirlo en sus carnes. Ojo que como falten productos básicos a la langostada ya no les va a hacer tanta gracia el chulo de la Moncloa.


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (19 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Primero que si los agricultores eran fachas.
> 
> Luego que los autónomos son ultra derecha.
> 
> ...



Y sin embargo los que sí hacen homenajes a un dirigente nazi de su pasado nacional, portan signos de estética nazi y etc. delante de sus narices...esos ahora son los máximos defensores de la democracia!

Es el cuento de Pedro y el Lobo. Cuando pretendes ver tantos lobos cuando no los hay, cuando a todo le has llamado "lobo", en realidad ya no sabes reconocerlo el día que de verdad lo tienes delante. Y te come.


----------



## Borzaco (19 Mar 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Esta señora la ha CAGADO estrepitosamente y el resto de ministros en lugar de resolver el entuerto, apuestan por seguir su vía.
> 
> La gente empieza a estar hasta las pelotas de que todo sea "ultraderecha".
> 
> ...



Esta y el resto de sus colegas ¿no son fascistas de izquierdas????


----------



## Nefersen (19 Mar 2022)

Ya no engañan ni a los obreros.


----------



## Joaquim (19 Mar 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Cierto, pero esta vez los parásitos que les votan van a sufrirlo en sus carnes. Ojo que como falten productos básicos a la langostada ya no les va a hacer tanta gracia el chulo de la Moncloa.



Repito, estos han llevado a España a la ruina tres veces ya en menos de treinta años, y esta panda de hijos de puta, una y otra vez, les siguen votando; es mas, te votan al PP para que mejore un poco la economía, y en cuanto levanta un poco la cabeza, a votar de nuevo al PSOE con la intención de volver a parasitar... y vuelta a empezar.


----------



## GatoAzul (19 Mar 2022)

Todos los que no les siguan el juego a los soacialistas-comunistas son fachas y mala gente. 
Así funciona la guerra psicológica del Deep State mundial.


----------



## Chocochomocho (19 Mar 2022)

Partido Socialista Maricones y Putas Español


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Mar 2022)

El comodín de la ultraderecha siempre les va a funcionar, por desgracia


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## todoayen (19 Mar 2022)

Esperad que todavía dicen que es un golpe de estado y declaran la republica socialista ibérica.


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Mar 2022)

Pues la estrategia del gobierno solo llevará a una profecía autocumplida. Si toda la gente a la que dañan y protestan son ultraderecha... automáticamente convertirán a todo el país en ultraderecha y... evidentemente esa ultraderecha los echará del gobierno.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (19 Mar 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> ¿Pero y qué hace ese agricultor quejándose? ¿qué derecho tiene? ¿Acaso es un LGTBIJKQLMN? Noo. ¿Es acaso un moro ilegal venido en patera? Noo. ¿Es un transexual? Noo. ¿Es un okupa? Noo. Pues entonces, si no es ninguna de esas cosas ¿qué derecho tiene ese tío a quejarse? Pero qué caradura que tiene la gente. Bastante buenos somos que le dejamos trabajar gratis. PONTE A TRABAJAR Y CIERRA EL PICO





rejon dijo:


> Primero que si los agricultores eran fachas.
> 
> Luego que los autónomos son ultra derecha.
> 
> ...


----------



## TercioVascongado (19 Mar 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> De momento llevamos ya 40 años de PSOE state of mind, y hasta que España, como sociedad, no supere el PSOE state of mind, no podrá avanzar.



Exacto. El PSOE es el cáncer de España. O se extirpa o nos lleva a la tumba. No hay más.


----------



## Joaquim (19 Mar 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Exacto. El PSOE es el cáncer de España. O se extirpa o nos lleva a la tumba. No hay más.



No hay que parar de combatirlo, nunca, los Socialistas son maestros del disfraz, el camuflaje y la mentira; cuando mas inofensivos les ves, cuando menos palpas su amenaza, mas peligroso son, ignorarlos o infravalorarlos es un error garrafal que se termina pagando caro.


----------



## todoayen (19 Mar 2022)

Iniciaron un genocidio que forzó un alzamiento del ejército y cuando vieron que perdían, se largaron con los bolsillos llenos y dejaron tirados a los milicianos como juguetes rotos.
No sin antes saquear el banco de España y regalar el oro a...... bingo!! Rusia!!!


----------



## diogenes de sinope (19 Mar 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> ¿Pero y qué hace ese agricultor quejándose? ¿qué derecho tiene? ¿Acaso es un LGTBIJKQLMN? Noo. ¿Es acaso un moro ilegal venido en patera? Noo. ¿Es un transexual? Noo. ¿Es un okupa? Noo. Pues entonces, si no es ninguna de esas cosas ¿qué derecho tiene ese tío a quejarse? Pero qué caradura que tiene la gente. Bastante buenos somos que le dejamos trabajar gratis. PONTE A TRABAJAR Y CIERRA EL PICO



Es cierto, este cabrón disfruta de sus privilegios de heteropatricarcado rural, oye cantar a la alondra, mugir a las vacas y croar a las ranas, disfruta del olor del heno y de perfume del ganado.... y todo ello en horario libre, de 0 a 24h, ....y libre de impuestos (por ahora)!.
¿Por qué coño se queja?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (19 Mar 2022)

Es que antes entre la dictadura , la iglesia y el poder del capital quien era el wapo que pestañeaba no se podia follar sin estar casado, ni comer si no trabajabas y de quejarte con una jarta de ostias bien dadas se resolvia la discrepancia que podias tener con el gobierno que dictaba las nomas y en lo demas como no te redimieras con dios lo que es el paco con un juicio sumarisimo y con pasarlo por el garrote vil el probleme resuelto.
Una vez que soltamos a los de vox ya se creen que la calle es de ellos y poco mas.
Que viva pitin pero que viva en rusia.
Anda que?


----------



## DonCrisis (19 Mar 2022)

Es el nuevo mantra de la Izquierda, igual que fue el "fascismo" o el "neoliberalismo". Palabras a las que han vaciado de contenido y que designan a todo aquel que opine diferente a ellos o moleste mínimamente. Lo peor de todo es que hay millones de subnormales que tragan con esos términos absurdos.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (19 Mar 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Es el nuevo mantra de la Izquierda, igual que fue el "fascismo" o el "neoliberalismo". Palabras a las que han vaciado de contenido y que designan a todo aquel que opine diferente a ellos o moleste mínimamente. Lo peor de todo es que hay millones de subnormales que tragan con esos términos absurdos.




Una cosa es cierta sobnormales los hay en todas partes lo dificil es saber filtrarlos para saber quienes lo son mas o menos.


----------



## Abrazafarolas (19 Mar 2022)

Ya dije hace semanas que los camioneros iban a ser tachados de fachas. Es muy previsible este gobierno.


----------



## fredesvindo (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Otrasvidas (19 Mar 2022)

Muchos de esos HDLGP tienen ya hablada su puerta giratoria a la Iberdrola,Endesa, Gas Natural de turno


----------



## DonCrisis (19 Mar 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Una cosa es cierta sobnormales los hay en todas partes lo dificil es saber filtrarlos para saber quienes lo son mas o menos.



Eso es cierto


----------



## todoayen (19 Mar 2022)

Pues debería haber una ley que lo prohibiera. O vocación pública o privada, no se puede estar infiltrado en la administración para prepararte un retiro dorado.


----------



## vinavil (19 Mar 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


>




Os habéis fijado en como le brillaban los hogos.


----------



## fayser (19 Mar 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> ¿Pero y qué hace ese agricultor quejándose? ¿qué derecho tiene? ¿Acaso es un LGTBIJKQLMN? Noo. ¿Es acaso un moro ilegal venido en patera? Noo. ¿Es un transexual? Noo. ¿Es un okupa? Noo. Pues entonces, si no es ninguna de esas cosas ¿qué derecho tiene ese tío a quejarse? Pero qué caradura que tiene la gente. Bastante buenos somos que le dejamos trabajar gratis. PONTE A TRABAJAR Y CIERRA EL PICO



Es otro hombre blanco que no quiere renunciar a sus derechos heteropatriarcales.

Algo que se resuelve mediante castración y, si tras eso demuestra haberse deconstruido, podría incluso intentar cobrar alguna paguita socialista.


----------



## kabeljau (19 Mar 2022)

La puta del Soros.


----------



## lefebre (19 Mar 2022)

¿Franco no tenía cané de camión? Por ahí podían haber atacado los ministros. Pero debe ser que no.


----------



## Charo afgana (19 Mar 2022)

Con los camioneros de Canadá igual...terroristas, extrema derecha, etc

Pasa en España algo parecido y aplican la misma táctica,

la gente que se traga esto es subnormal?

esto no va de ignorancia,
quienes se tragan este relato son gentuza, malas personas,
es obvio que estás idioteces no ENGAÑAN a nadie,
solo al que quiere ser engañado.


----------



## Decipher (19 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Con los camioneros de Canadá igual...terroristas, extrema derecha, etc
> 
> Pasa en España algo parecido y aplican la misma táctica,
> 
> ...



Es que es los de abajo contra los de arriba y a los de abajo los apoya la nueva derecha.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Mar 2022)

Los sindicalistas son faxas


----------



## rejon (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Von Rudel (19 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Espera que se viene una semana fuerte.


Lo de Ucrania va a ser una risa en comparación con lo de españa.


----------



## Skara (19 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Con los camioneros de Canadá igual...terroristas, extrema derecha, etc
> Pasa en España algo parecido y aplican la misma táctica,
> la gente que se traga esto es subnormal?
> esto no va de ignorancia,
> ...



Hay dos cosas que han sabido hacer a la perfección en todos estos años, una ha sido envilecer a la población en general. La otra, en diversos grados, hacer copartícipes a unos cuantos millones del saqueo al resto de los españoles. Están unidos por nudos de interés que solo se pueden deshacer cortando a lo gordiano.


----------



## rejon (19 Mar 2022)

Según el gobierno .


----------



## butricio (19 Mar 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Que alguien le diga a este,que va tarde.

Si se da cuenta ahora que buscan enfrentamiento es que no se entera:

-Mujeres contra hombres
-Madres contra padres
-Gays contra heteros
-Extranjeros contra españoles
-Todas las razas contra los blancos
-Por ideoligias o territorios,mejor ni hablar

Absolutamente todo donde mete la mano el gobierno (sobre todo este,pero tambien los otros),lo convierte en un caladero de victimas de vaya usted a saber que.

Y si crean victimas,por definicion,crean agresores.

Llevan 40 años troceando la sociedad.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Mar 2022)

Brutal


----------



## Uritorco (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## sivigliano (20 Mar 2022)

inteño dijo:


> Y fíjate que todos los colectivos tienen en común que NO SON ASALARIADOS DEL ESTADO: ni funcis ni paguiteros.



Y quien le dice que los funcionarios estemos en contra de la huelga de camioneros como colectivo. Yo lo soy y estoy a favor. Y además en la AGE el sindicato más votado es CSI-F ni CCOO ni UGT. 
A mí me interesa que el sector privado funcione pues de lo contrario lo que vienen son recortes de salarios. 
Los funcionarios NO somos un grupo homogéneo en cuanto a afinidad política.


----------



## rejon (20 Mar 2022)

Ahora todos somos de extrema-ultra-derecha. Los camioneros son ultra-derecha, los pescadores son ultraderecha, los agricultores son ultra-derecha, la gente que no puede pagar la luz es ultra-derecha, la que no puede pagar la gasolina o el gasoil es ultra-derecha, los que no encuentran leche, aceite de girasol, harina... 

¿ Quiénes van a ser los siguientes en ser ultra-derecha, los panaderos, los mecánicos, los albañiles, los fontaneros ?.

Cualquiera que no esté de acuerdo y se queje del Gobierno del P$(o€) y PODEMOS es ultra-derecha.

¡ BIENVENIDOS TODOS A LA ULTRA_DERECHA !.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (20 Mar 2022)

Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma.


----------



## rejon (20 Mar 2022)

Madre mía la ultraderecha.


----------



## nelsoncito (20 Mar 2022)

Las mariconas progres han perdido el control de la calle. La gente está muy nerviosa cuando le meten la mano en el bolsillo.


----------



## rejon (21 Mar 2022)

Si ahora resulta que los agricultores, tractoristas, transportistas, pescadores, ganaderos, autónomos y hosteleros son de ultraderecha, 

¿Quién queda de izquierdas en España? 

¿Elisa Beni?


----------



## Okjito (21 Mar 2022)

En que planeta vivis??
Me juego el pescuezo a que no había un solo votante de izquierdas NI UNO!!!! en la manifestacion de ayer... NI UNO!!! pero en ningunade ninguna ciudad. NIIIIIIUNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO El socialista medio compra ese discurso de que todos son fachas. SOlo hay que leer las contestaciones a los tweets del partido. SAlir de vuestra caja de resonancia por dios... la izquierda traga con todo.


----------



## rejon (21 Mar 2022)

Madre miaaaaa.....La ultraderecha...


----------



## FilibustHero (21 Mar 2022)

Son una mayoría muy minoritaria.


----------



## juli (21 Mar 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Esta señora la ha CAGADO estrepitosamente y el resto de ministros en lugar de resolver el entuerto, apuestan por seguir su vía.
> 
> La gente empieza a estar hasta las pelotas de que todo sea "ultraderecha".
> 
> ...



Pues kojonudo, Borjamari.

Mogollón de "despiertos de la NO ULTRADERECHA" prestos a legitimar en urnas otra enculada cuatrienal del sicariato fiat global ...escuadrón R78 cañí.


----------



## Decipher (21 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Pues kojonudo, Borjamari.
> 
> Mogollón de "despiertos de la NO ULTRADERECHA" prestos a legitimar en urnas otra enculada cuatrienal del sicariato fiat global ...escuadrón R78 cañí.



Eso se arregla no votando, o mejor votando PPSOE.


----------



## Madafaca (21 Mar 2022)

No hay fascismo para tantos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Madre miaaaaa.....La ultraderecha...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992846



¡¡¡¡Cuantos neonazis en España!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Mar 2022)

Siempre han funcionado así y ahí siguen. La gente les sigue votando.


----------



## rejon (21 Mar 2022)

Ya veis....


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Mar 2022)

​


----------

